# Tivo HD with Lifetime & 1TB upgrade



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

I upgraded to Premier and am selling my TivoHD on eBay. I am the original owner.
Lifetime Subscription, 1TB HDD upgrade. Here is a link.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-HD-upg...083?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20bc36468b


----------

